# Kopiervorgangsfortschritte auf USB-Stick (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

immer wenn ich auf meinem USB-Stick oder mp3Player Daten über die USB-Schnittstelle schiebe - egal ob über Konsole oder KDE Desktop - wird der Kopiervorgang zügig beendet. Tatsächlich wird jedoch im Hintergrund noch eine weile kopiert. Meist bemerkt man dies erst, wenn man den Stick unmounten möchte, und wegen des (wahrscheinlich) noch nicht beendeten Kopiervorganges das unmounten verweigert wird.

Gibt es hier spezielle Mount Parameter, mit denen ich den Stick einhängen muss. Gerne hätte ich unter KDE in realtime den Kopiervorgangsfortschirttebalken sichbar und unter der Konsole erst ein erneutes Prompt verfügbar, wenn das Kopieren auch tatsächlich beendet ist. So wie man es auch eigenlich vom Zugriff auf die HDDs kennt.

Würde mich über Tipps freuen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

versuch mal die Mountoption sync, die sollte das tun, was du willst.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> versuch mal die Mountoption sync, die sollte das tun, was du willst. 
> 
> 

 

Hi Chris,

danke für den Tipp...werde ich ausprobieren und melde mich dann nochmal.

----------

## benjamin200

Das scheint es gewesen zu sein. Aber irgenwie ist die Übertragung Ar*** langsam. 

Ich komme gerade mal auf ~170 KB/s (USB-2.0)

----------

## amne

Sync tut seit 2.6.13 (?) nicht mehr ordentlich und prinzipiell ist es auch sinnvoller USB Sticks nicht mit sync zu mounten. Details dazu findest du hier.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sync tut seit 2.6.13 (?) nicht mehr ordentlich und prinzipiell ist es auch sinnvoller USB Sticks nicht mit sync zu mounten. Details dazu findest du hier.
> 
> 

 

Danke amne, ich werde mich einlesen  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Dazu habe ich mir auch meine Gedanken gemacht. Meiner Frau und mir habe ich ein Icon/Startmenüeintrag erstellt gehabt, welches elegant den Fehler (wie es auch Windoof macht) umgeht.

Meine fstab Einträge (ihr müßt sie auf eure devices abändern):

```

# Digitalkamera & CF Karte an USB-Port mounten

/dev/sdg1      /mnt/usb   vfat      noauto,rw,user,noatime      0 0

/dev/sdg2      /mnt/usb1   vfat      noauto,rw,user,noatime      0 0

# CF-Karten

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/cf1   vfat      noauto,rw,user,noatime      0 0

/dev/sdc2      /mnt/cf2   auto      noauto,rw,user,noatime      0 0

```

So hier meine Iconfunktionen für den Idesk-Fluxbox (oder abgewandelt auch für KDE)

Zum Laden wird das Icon geklickt und nachdem die Kopieraktionen beendet sind wird der Dateimanager geschloßen und das Icon einfach nochmal geklickt, fertig dies war es. 

Ihr legt die Unterverzeichnisse in /mnt an und erstellt in jeden neuen Ordner eine Datei .keep.

MP3_USB-Stick.lnk:

```
table Icon

  Caption: MP3 / USB-Stick

  Icon: /usr/kde/3.4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/devices/compact_flash_unmount.png

  X: 1184

  Y: 220

  Command[0]: konsole -T "MP3 / USB-Stick" --nomenubar --notabbar --vt_sz 37x3 -e ~/.scripte/usb-mounten.sh

  Command[1]: idesktool MP3___USB-Stick.lnk

end
```

Nun habe ich in meinem home einen Ordner .scripte angelegt, dorthin erstellte ich dieses Shellskript, usb-mounten.sh:

```
#! /bin/sh

# mount /mnt/usb/

#if test -r /mnt/usb/.keep -a -f /mnt/usb/.keep

file=/mnt/usb/.keep

if [[ -e $file ]]

then

      mount /mnt/usb/

      sleep 1

      echo  - MP3 - USB-Stick wurde geladen

      ls > /dev/null

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/usb

else

      umount /mnt/usb/

      sleep 1

      echo - MP3 - USB-Stick wurde entladen

      echo - Neues Fenster zur Überprüfung 

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/usb

fi
```

Also Stick einstecken, Icon klicken > Dateimanager öffnet, arbeiten, Dateimanger schließen, gleiches Icon erneut klicken und Stick entfernen. Das wars.

Das entsprechende für eine CF-Karte, CF-Karte.lnk:

```
table Icon

  Caption: CF-Karte

  Icon: /usr/kde/3.4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/devices/compact_flash_unmount.png

  X: 1184

  Y: 140

  Command[0]: ~/.scripte/cf-mounten.sh

  Command[1]: idesktool CF-Karte.lnk

end
```

cf-mounten.sh:

```
#! /bin/sh

# mount /mnt/cf1/

#if test -r /mnt/cf1/.keep -a -f /mnt/cf1/.keep

file=/mnt/cf1/.keep

if [[ -e $file ]]

then

      mount /mnt/cf1/

      sleep 1

      echo  - Compact-Flash wurde geladen

      ls > /dev/null

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/cf1

else

      umount /mnt/cf1/

      sleep 1

      echo - Compact-Flash wurde entladen

      echo - Neues Fenster zur Überprüfung 

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/cf1

fi
```

Das entsprechende für CD/DVD Laufwerke, DVD_Brenner.lnk:

```
table Icon

  Caption: DVD Brenner

  Icon: /usr/share/idesk/icons/32x32/dvd.png

  X: 1184

  Y: 0

  Command[0]: konsole -T "DVD" --nomenubar -notabbar --vt_sz 37x3 -e ~/.scripte/dvd-mounten.sh

  Command[1]: idesktool DVD_Brenner.lnk

end
```

dvd-mounten.sh:

```
#! /bin/sh

# mount /mnt/dvd/

#if test -r /mnt/dvd/.keep -a -f /mnt/dvd/.keep

file=/mnt/dvd/.keep

if [[ -e $file ]]

then

      mount /mnt/dvd/

      clear

      sleep 1

      echo DVD-Laufwerk wurde geladen

      ls > /dev/null

      sleep 3

      kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/dvd

else

      umount /mnt/dvd/

      sleep 1

      echo - DVD-Laufwerk wurde entladen

      echo - Schublade wird geöffnet

      #echo - Neues Fenster zur Überprüfung

      #kfmclient openProfile filemanagement /mnt/dvd

      eject /dev/dvd

fi
```

Viel Spaß, meine Frau (gleich reine Benutzerin) fand es auch ganz ansprechen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hey, hey, da hast dir aber ganz schön Gedanken gemacht UTgamer. Allerdings möchte ich nicht so viel aufwand betreiben. Bin jetzt mit der sync funktion halbwegs zufrieden, obwohl es ganz schön langsam ist  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du dir auch alles zum Thema Sync durchgelesen?

Also auch den Teil wo es heisst: Sync macht den USB-Stick schneller kaputt?

Ich würde auf der Console einfach ein sync (den Befehl) hinterher machen. Dieser kehrt erst nach ende des Schreibens zurück.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du dir auch alles zum Thema Sync durchgelesen?
> 
> Also auch den Teil wo es heisst: Sync macht den USB-Stick schneller kaputt? 
> ...

 

Ja, aber Danke für den nachhaltigen Hinweis Anarcho.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde auf der Console einfach ein sync (den Befehl) hinterher machen. Dieser kehrt erst nach ende des Schreibens zurück.
> 
> 

 

"sync" ist aus dem mount Befehl für meine USB-Sticks rausgeflogen. Bei schick ich jetzt manuell ein sync hinterher.

----------

## amne

Stone's Frage in einen eigenen Thread abgespalten:

Kopieren auf ipod nach 2-300MB langsam

----------

